# Vevor 10” Slicer



## Shady (Jan 27, 2020)

Vevor 10” Slicer

Looking to start putting together my “production” kitchen, which is going to be in my garage. This will be where I do all of my large scale prep, Sous Vide cooking, and likely smoking if I can get venting installed.

I need a slicer that will do meats/cheeses for sandwiches and bacon. Not sure yet if I’ll get into jerky. Weight and portability are not a concern as this will be in a dedicated location. Would likely get used once a week. Seems like a big jump in price to go to 12” but not sure I really need it.

Any suggestions?


----------



## flagriller (Jan 27, 2020)

Look on craigslist, e-bay or a used restaurant supply house.  Here's an exapmle;









						HOBART 2612 MEAT AND CHEESE SLICER - business/commercial - by owner...
					

HOBART 2612 MEAT AND CHEESE SLICER 12 INCH BLADE



					tampa.craigslist.org


----------



## Shady (Jan 27, 2020)

flagriller said:


> Look on craigslist, e-bay or a used restaurant supply house.  Here's an exapmle;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately I’ve been checking weekly since July when we moved and nothing but your typical businesses and auction houses with their generic posts about restaurant equipment. Which is funny as down in FL (I was on east coast) I saw them often but just didn't have room.
I don’t even have a Restaurant Depot or equivalent for cash and carry bulk supplies.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 27, 2020)

I have a 12" Torrey commercial slicer & it is so heavy that we rarely use it, unless we have a large piece of meat to slice. But since you will have a dedicated space for the slicer you may want to "go big or go home". We use our little Chef's Choice 8" for most of our slicing. It's light, easy to clean & works very well. It even has a sharpener that came with it. The Torrey is a pain to clean & it takes two of us to get it on the counter, but it is a joy to use! If I had a dedicated space for it I would probably use it all the time.
Al


----------

